
PostgreSQL Domain Integrity in Depth - craigkerstiens
https://begriffs.com/posts/2017-10-21-sql-domain-integrity.html
======
Dowwie
@craigkerstiens: Thanks for sharing. This is a good reference.

It seems that a BEFORE INSERT trigger call to a function remains a better
solution than the domain approach presented here when evaluating more than
VALUE. Otherwise, the domain-function approach seems useful.

